# Strong taste from smell?



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there
Just wondering if a young goat's meat will taste strong from being around a buck? Namely, one that currently lives in with the buck and is about 5 - 6 months old, wethered but currently STINKS from being... sprayed on.

LW


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

No, it won't affect the meat.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

However, an intact buck's smell will. Just a reminder if you wondered. This is why most goat meat folks want the wethers over a buck. However, some folks do like the bucks and like the in tact area as a delicasy. (sp)


----------

